# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY Canister Filter.

## derekthy

Hi guys. Hands getting itchy and now trying to make a canister filter. Where can I find cheap air tight containers? Tried lock and lock but it is rather expensive. For a 1 litre plus lock and lock, it is already SGD$6.90. Are there any alternatives?

Currently it looks like this:

----------


## tetrakid

That is already very cheap, considering the good quality and tight seal, which is a must for such a project.

----------


## stormhawk

You won't find any cheaper, maybe at Daiso but I doubt it. Most people rely on Lock n Lock containers for their DIY canister projects.

----------


## SeVenZ

good idea, but wont just getting one prefilter off the shelf be easier? considering you'll still need a motor? 
i got a 1.5litre prefilter for only $20+

----------


## stormhawk

Can easily save space in the canister by placing the pump in the tank. However, the hinges of the Lock N Lock container may not hold from prolonged usage.

----------


## derekthy

Looks like I have no choice but to stick with lock and lock now. Will look for alternatives other than lock and lock. As of now, I'm using a HOF. I do not have a Canister filter so I'm making one because it's not cheap and with this, I can make several and link them up.

I am think of doing 2 with the first one filtering all the solid particles and the second one doing biological filtering using ceramic rings. any other suggestion ?

----------


## stormhawk

If you don't mind the cost, a set of OHF trays will be more cost effective and just as good as a canister filter. With proper placement of the media, you can have both mechanical and bio filtration capability. It is far easier to fiddle around with an OHF as compared to a canister, and the wet/dry effect coupled with the dripping can cool your tanks and provide adequate filtration.

----------


## tetrakid

First of all, what is the reason you are "messing around" with canister filters, lol?  :Smile:  

Granted that canister filters are the "in thing to be seen with" in fish circles, I would not go for it unless my tank is big, eg. 4 ft or bigger. But even with a 3ft or 4ft tank, I will still prefer to use two units of power Hang-On filters running at the same time, with the added advantage that one acts as a built-in backup in case one of them fails.

Canister filters are expensive due mainly to their powerful motors for huge tanks where Hang-On filters are inadequate. 




> Looks like I have no choice but to stick with lock and lock now. Will look for alternatives other than lock and lock. As of now, I'm using a HOF. I do not have a Canister filter so I'm making one because it's not cheap and with this, I can make several and link them up.
> 
> I am think of doing 2 with the first one filtering all the solid particles and the second one doing biological filtering using ceramic rings. any other suggestion ?

----------


## derekthy

First of all, I agree with what all of you said. Just hands itchy, want to do something and experiment around. I appreciate the thought of trying to help me save money too. Thank you!  :Grin:  But since I have already started off doing part of it already, I don't want to waste it. I hope you guys can help me answer my questions in the previous posts.  :Wink:

----------


## tetrakid

You should go ahead with your project. Since you are experimenting, it is very good. But even if you build your own canister filter, it is very good. Saves cost while you learn all about those filters. What you learn will be very useful later on in your hobby.  :Smile: 



> First of all, I agree with what all of you said. Just hands itchy, want to do something and experiment around. I appreciate the thought of trying to help me save money too. Thank you!  But since I have already started off doing part of it already, I don't want to waste it. I hope you guys can help me answer my questions in the previous posts.

----------


## derekthy

> You should go ahead with your project. Since you are experimenting, it is very good. But even if you build your own canister filter, it is very good. Saves cost while you learn all about those filters. What you learn will be very useful later on in your hobby.


Thank you very much for your encouragement!  :Grin:

----------


## Jovel

Well, its not about being "in" but the pure fact that canister filters have better filtering capabilities, more media and better water flow. And also to hide it away from view. I suggest you can look at 2nd hand filters by the bros here or those cheaper china brand like jebo. Certainly will have lower risks then a lock & lock, time spent and risks of leaks just doesnt make it worth while in the long run.

Personally, the Cheapest and safest diy way would probably be using a large container as a sump concept, with diy overflow pipe and a return pump. Hope this helps  :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Thank you very much for your encouragement!


Have you tried a 1.5L Bottle? Inverted, slice the top, bottom like a funnel?

----------


## Blue Whale

Look at this DIY 1.5L Hydroponic Planting Technique. Now try to draw some idea and see if you can modify it to a canister filter.

----------


## tetrakid

With your flair for DIY, I am sure you have some good ideas to share about DIY filters. 

By the way, your rack project is getting more and more interesting as the episodes progress. Always on the lookout for the next episode, lol.  :Smile: 




> Have you tried a 1.5L Bottle? Inverted, slice the top, bottom like a funnel?

----------


## Jovel

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/show...3-Filter-D-I-Y
This guy has some awesome diy filters. See if it'll fuel your ideas  :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

> With your flair for DIY, I am sure you have some good ideas to share about DIY filters. 
> 
> By the way, your rack project is getting more and more interesting as the episodes progress. Always on the lookout for the next episode, lol.


Thanks.....think need to rest a bit for now before I continue.

DIY is about exploring ideas, to do something better or to do something cheap. But sometimes, cost may not be a factor. For example, if you think the current filter ain't that good, you might want to come out with a version of your own. And it's what Jovel's video is trying to show here. But if you just want to explore, you are most welcome to do so. Only a few outcome will there be. You are successful. You failed. You stopped half way. But DIY is also about other people who can replicate what you are doing and get a similar result (note that our tanks and setup differs hence the build might have similar concept but the build itself might be different).

Uncle google is your friend. If the search result is not what you want, add "Aquarium" behind, if they show different thing like food "-food" behind the search string. This is how you maximise the search result. Occasionally you just click on Images on Uncle google and you might see something that you like.

----------


## felix_fx2

> First of all, I agree with what all of you said. Just hands itchy, want to do something and experiment around. I appreciate the thought of trying to help me save money too. Thank you!  But since I have already started off doing part of it already, I don't want to waste it. I hope you guys can help me answer my questions in the previous posts.


Good to play around. Understanding how a item works will benefit you in the future.
Now, before you complete this you might want to read up DIY more.
http://www.aquariaforums.com/aquarium-diy-plans/

However, some DIY is not cheap but in the hobbyist view is better then whats offered in LFS.

BTW: side note the hose your using is not 100% water tight, it will leak under higher pressure.

----------


## Blue Whale

Ha Ha...Felix, that link not very good.

Here is another project on the youtube you can just see see look look. Now the filter media and the bottle can be a 1.5L size.

----------


## felix_fx2

Very old links of other DIY items. Got some other links but the host upgraded the fourm software.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Very old links of other DIY items. Got some other links but the host upgraded the fourm software.


Yah, saw that before, the current one looks a bit shitty. Bring you click here and click there and nothing much shows up.

----------


## felix_fx2

Let's wait for Ts to post. I also lazy to dig lol

----------


## limz_777

any idea the blue aging tub is water proof tight ? i see some for sale with a metal lock bracket

----------


## derekthy

Thank you for all the materials. Shall save them for reference again in the future. So far so good. I force water in and there seem to be no leakage for the moment. Think of putting the pump in the container itself as I read that It will be easier on the container as suction stress the container lesser than compared to placing the pump in the tank and pump the water into the container.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Thank you for all the materials. Shall save them for reference again in the future. So far so good. I force water in and there seem to be no leakage for the moment. Think of putting the pump in the container itself as I read that It will be easier on the container as suction stress the container lesser than compared to placing the pump in the tank and pump the water into the container.


If you are using plastic containers, the bottom just poke holes and let it drip. You don't have to rain down like waterfall. A slow pump usually do the trick.

----------


## derekthy

> If you are using plastic containers, the bottom just poke holes and let it drip. You don't have to rain down like waterfall. A slow pump usually do the trick.


Sorry. I don't understand you  :Embarassed: 

Anyways, it looks like this now. It's not fully done yet.

----------


## stormhawk

One suggestion I'd give you to aid you along is to have a bleeder valve on the lid, so that any trapped air can escape easily. If you are going to use this as a canister, do not pack it too much. If you impede water flow through this box, the lid may just give way.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Anyways, it looks like this now. It's not fully done yet.


It's looking good  :Well done: .
Don't place it too low from the tank, most of the time DIY canister give way due to water pressure.
The seals are actually quite neatly done, you have good fingers for DIY.

Since it seems wet, i assume you have tested it? don't shy youtube video please  :Laughing:

----------


## derekthy

Hahaha. Looks like it leaks !!! Haha. The latch not strong enough to contain the pressure and leaks at the cover area. The fittings I done are good thought. Back to the drawing board! Will update again this weekend with new modifications to fix the leak problem.

Should I compile a list of cost, materials and parts used when I complete it ?

----------


## Blue Whale

> Sorry. I don't understand you 
> 
> Anyways, it looks like this now. It's not fully done yet.


Okay, basically you have an eye for DIY. But like the rest pointed out, this container cannot take pressure. And you cannot use silicone because you would want to open it. Your idea is there, I was referring to a bottle instead of a container, that is why you could not picture it. Now you would have the thought that it's not long enough. It's not secure enough on top. You could stick to this first and replace with a taller one later assuming you find the right container later. Idea here is to get your prototype working first.

The rule to design is: If it does not look right, it is confirmed not right. If it looks right, it is almost confirm it is right.

Here is another thing, it is too light. Hence you find just the tubings along you'd face difficulties keeping the container still. Gravel could help to weight it down as one of the media layer. Considering the pump behind, it should be alright, maybe you can conduct a test run and see. The pipes and holes are very well done. So plus plus point to you on that. Now there is no air going in? During your test, first test loosen the cover, 2nd test tighten your cover, observe your flow for 5-10mins in each tests. You can consider what stormy said in #27 which most likely would be the case.

Actually if air were to go in as in the loosen test, you can just poke a few holes on top to let air in but the small pump must not pump a lot.
Yes, do a costing at the end. Some people might just want to pick up where you left off.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Hahaha. Looks like it leaks !!! Haha. The latch not strong enough to contain the pressure and leaks at the cover area. The fittings I done are good thought. Back to the drawing board! Will update again this weekend with new modifications to fix the leak problem.
> 
> Should I compile a list of cost, materials and parts used when I complete it ?


Would reducing your media help then?

----------


## anu182

Hi derekthy,

Where did you get the fittings from and how much did they cost? I am thinking of make 1 my own if the cost factor is low. My choice of container is a air tight cookie jar. I think it may be able to handle the pressure better.
Here is one done by someone: 
Link

The design I have in mind is something like this: Link

The idea of using a pre-filter as a canister filter seems better and more cost effective. 

Just to clarify, the leaks are coming from the lid of the lock-lock container not the fittings; Right?

----------


## BFG

Anu182, Derekthy last post was 18th August 2012. Not sure whether he is active now. From the picture, it looks like the fitting from Gardena, a garden equipment brand locally found at those diy shops.

----------


## derekthy

Hi Anu182,

It has been more than a year since I started that project. After the test for leak, I put the project on hold. It leaks at the lid if I place it too low which increases the pressure.
If place at the same level as the tank, it won't leak but pressure will be too low for it to work properly. As of now, I'm too lazy to continue and will be too tired after work.
There are no leaks from the fittings. Also, the fittings are bought from a neighbourhood homeware store. Cost about a dollar to two dollars each. The most expensive part
is the container itself at about 7 dollars plus. I cannot remember the exact cost.

----------


## Berny

http://www.diyfishkeepers.com/forum/...anister-filter

DIY TALL canister filter, that forum contain lots of DIY stuff, from tank to filter. for those who love DIY-ing at home, that forum is perfect for you to get inspiration and tips.

----------


## qngwn

If your decision to DIY has to do with cost, rather than itchy fingers, please do consider again.

Unless you are able to find a tub and cover with o ring and material like those canisters out there, there is a high chance that the DIY canister will fail due to immense pressure created by the elevated height of the tank, as well as the power head.

I believe with everything in place, you can get a second hand cheap canister filter in the forums.

I've seen <$20 canister filters in our marketplace forums.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## felix_fx2

> Hi derekthy,
> 
> Where did you get the fittings from and how much did they cost? I am thinking of make 1 my own if the cost factor is low. My choice of container is a air tight cookie jar. I think it may be able to handle the pressure better.
> Here is one done by someone: 
> Link
> 
> The design I have in mind is something like this: Link
> 
> The idea of using a pre-filter as a canister filter seems better and more cost effective. 
> ...


If the DIY is workable and can take pressure it would not cost much from a actual cheap canister or a used unit.
Likewise if what you envision, place and display since it is nicer looking that way less worry of preassure causing a leak over time. that way can validate the cost and effort as a display to showcase your DIY canister.



btw just wondering, your airtight cookie jar and the fittings, how will you secure it and prevent leaking? as i know most cookie jars are round seldom come by square ones and will pose difficulty.

About using a prefilter, not cost effective to use as a canister replacement.
1: Prefilter cheap, and quite a number of them are based right off the mould of the canister versions.
See Ehiem Subfilter (Ehiem's prefilter), 

2: You'll need a powerhead to drive it right? adding the price of that yet to the total costs?

Anyway, speaking the truth. i also tried to make before just for the fun of it the costs went up to about $17+/-.
Container lock and lock square (forgot model) existing 
power head about $10 (roughly)
filter wool $3
course sponge $3
PVC pipes from hardware shop, $0.80 per ft, i got extra for the in case and in case.
Silicon (1 tube), existing from other play play projects

Just for reference those quick release pipe fitting are not made to hold pressure over time. 

That point of time that tank i wanted to use it was having a Boyu EF-05. Bought at $23 from poly art.
But turns out my envisioned DIY canister quite ugly when in use so never display it (i only want compliments from my relatives and not they laughing at my DIY canister ugly  :Grin: ) and throw everything but the powerhead.

----------


## anu182

Its more of itchy hands but being a student, I want to find the cheapest way too. 

Read that the gasket for the cookie jar needs to be replaced with a thicker rubber to handle the pressure. 
I think the cookie jar will do better in terms of pressure and defiantly in looks  :Laughing: 
Was think of the pressure on the quick release too..

Currently set the project a side and looking for a cheap canister... (this does not mean project r.i.p  :Grin: )

----------

